# Ideas For Oriental Noodles Please?



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2005)

I've got some rice sticks(rice vermicelli/py mai fun), bean threads(cellophane noodles), & Japanese buckwheat noodles. I need some ideas on how to use these because I have never done it. I want to use either the rice sticks or bean threads in something with chicken tonight for supper. I do have a wok but have never used it either. It's just been hanging out in my cabinet for the last 8 years or so. Any ideas & recipes would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2005)

Crewsk:
 

Here's a Pad Thai recipe I use regularly. I'll be making it later this week. I often substitute chicken for the shrimp-depends on my mood.


** 
*Pad Thai*
**
 
3 Tb Tamarind Paste
3/4 C Boiling Water
4 Tb Fish Sauce
1 1/2 Tb Rice Vinegar
4 Tb Sugar
3/4 tsp Cayenne Pepper
4 Tb Oil 
8 Oz Dried Rice Stick Noodles
2 Eggs
1/4 tsp Salt
12 Oz Shrimp, (31/35 count)
1 tsp Garlic, minced
 
3 Tb Shallot, minced
2 Tb Dried Shrimp, chopped
2 Tb Thai Salted Preserved Radish, chopped 
6 Tb Roasted Unsalted Peanuts
6 Oz Bean Sprouts
5 Scallions, green only, sliced
 
Rehydrate the tamarind paste for 10 minutes then push it through a fine seive.
 
Add the fish sauce, vinegar, sugar, cayenne, and 2 Tb of oil to the tamarind & set aside. 
 
Cover the noodles with hot tap water in a large bowl; soak until softened, pliable, and limp but not fully tender, about 20 minutes. Drain the noodles and set aside. 
 
Beat the eggs and 1/8 teaspoon of the salt in a small bowl; set aside. 
 
Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a 12-inch skillet over high heat until just beginning to smoke. Add the shrimp and sprinkle with the remaining 1/8 teaspoon salt; cook, tossing occasionally, until the shrimp are opaque and browned about the edges, about 3 minutes. Transfer the shrimp to a plate and set aside. 
 
Add the remaining oil to the skillet; add the garlic and shallot, set the skillet over medium heat, and cook, stirring constantly, until light golden brown, about 1½ minutes; 
 
Add the eggs and stir vigorously until scrambled and barely moist, about 20 seconds. 
 
Add the noodles, dried shrimp and salted radish; toss with 2 wooden spoons to combine. 
 
Pour the sauce over the noodles, increase the heat to high, and cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are evenly coated. 
 
Add ¼ cup peanuts, bean sprouts, all but ¼ cup scallions, and cooked shrimp to the noodles; continue to cook, tossing constantly, until the noodles are tender, about 2½ minutes. 
 
Transfer the noodles to a serving platter, sprinkle with the remaining scallions, 2 tablespoons peanuts; serve immediately, passing lime wedges separately.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Andy!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2005)

Cold Soba Noodles with Sesame Sauce


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 14, 2005)

I saw elfies soba option and it looks awesome. 

Here's a couple of my favorites:

For the glass noodles

Singapore style rice noodle
You need to cook those rice noodles very lightly to barely rehidrate them, give them a wok frying with sliced pork and whatever you have on hand and a heeping spoon of curry powder. Some random frozen veggies helps make this dish good too. 

Glass noodle salad
Again rehidrate theese noodles, mix them with about a half cup of rice wine vinagre, a spoon of granulated sugar, chunks of artificial crab meat, sliced cucombers and shredded carrots. It makes a very refreshing apteizer before sushi. 

------------------------------

Soba noodles

I love to fry up some pork slices and add a bit of mirin (sweet syrupy rice wine) and soysauce so it makes a bubbly sweet paste with a beerlike odour. This I serve on top of soba noodles that have been tossed in chilli oil or at least with a little chinese garlic/pepper paste.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks kitchenelf & Lugaru! I'm going to try Andy's Pad Thai since I've already been to the store. But I'll keep both of your ideas for the next time!!


----------



## Claire (Mar 14, 2005)

Take your rice sticks and cook according to package instructions (I believe it's boil for about 3 minutes), then rinse in cold water.  Take scizzors and snip quite often (or they'll come out in one big glob).  Serve over a bed of fresh herbs (mint, parsley, any lemon herb (balm, grass, or verbena), cilantro), shredded lettuce and/or cabbage, then top with jullienned or grated carrot, zucchini, cuke, radish.  Pour a dressing of 1/2 lime juice, 1/2 rice vinegar, sugar and hot pepper to taste (this really should have nuc mam in it, but I don't use enough to keep it on hand.  If you have it a dash of Worcestershire sauce or dab of anchovy paste will do) OR use a commercial asian sauce/dressing (I like House of Tsang Padang Peanut sauce watered down with a little rice vinegar).  Top with nuts if you wish.  A great summer dinner (if you need meat, use something leftover from your last cookout, because grilled meat is the best).  This dish is often called Bun in Vietnamese restaurants and is a big favorite of mine.


----------



## Claire (Mar 14, 2005)

Bean threads are great for chap chae (you'll see various spellings).  You soak them (again, look at package directions if they're in English) in hot water, then stir fry as if you were making fried rice -- in other words, various veggies (I prefer shredded or julienned) and meats, especially grilled, then season with a mixture of soy, hot peppers, sugar (if you decide to try it, yell and I'll go upstairs and get the cookbook down, but you're pretty experienced so can probably imagine).  This is a great recipe for shredded cabbage, spinach, or chard if you like to get those into your diet and want something different.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Claire!!OK, I am an IDIOT!! I didn't get to make Andy M's recipe because there were a few things I thought I already had but didn't(cayenne, peanuts, & eggs, now you tell me how a person forgets they are out of eggs). Oh well, next time then. I used the recipe on the back of the rice sticks instead. Here it is for anyone who wants it.

Rice Stick & Vegetable Stir Fry
Serves 4

1 pkg rice sticks(6 oz)
1 can(8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
2Tbsp. stir fry oil
6 scallions, chopped
1 can(8oz) bean sprouts, drained
1 medium red sweet pepper, diced
1 can(8oz) sliced bamboo shoots, drained
3Tbsp. light soy sauce
2Tbsp. tomato paste
1/2tsp. salt
3Tbsp. white cooking wine
6Tbsp. chicken broth

Soak the rice sticks in warm water for 20 minutes then drain & set aside. While they are soaking, cut the waterchestnuts in half again. Heat the stir fry oil in a wok or fry pan to a high heat(do not allow oil to smoke). Add the waterchestnuts, scallions, bean sprouts, red pepper, & bamboo shoots. Stir fry for 2 minutes. Add the rice sticks & remaining ingredients & cook another 2 minutes tossing often. Serve immediately.

Any sherdded cooked meat or shrimp may be added.

*My variations: I added some sliced button mushrooms with the other vegies & used Chinese cooking rice wine instead of white cooking wine. I also added chicken.

I was very pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 14, 2005)

*Vietnamese Chicken Salad*

Crewsk, 

Click on the link below for a Vietnamese Chicken Salad that I posted awhile back. This recipe uses maifun noodles. It is one of my favorite salads. 

SC 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6201


----------



## crewsk (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks SC! This will go on my list as well!


----------

